# Snorkeling trip to Molokai - will we see whales?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 10, 2011)

We are beginning to think about what activities we want to do (and can afford) in Maui in December. We want to see whales, but we also want to do the snorkel boat to Molokai. Will we be able to see whales on that trip, and thus able to skip the whale watching trip. We will be there December 8-15. We definitely want to go back to Warren and Annabels and I might want to do a surging lesson.
All advice greatly appreciated,
Liz


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2011)

Liz, the smartalec in me says no, the whales don't arrive till December *16th*.  :rofl: 

But on a serious note, I'd think you'd be likely to see whales most anytime during that week, from most anywhere on the island.  Snorkelers tend to stay closer to shore than the whales usually get, so you'd be better served by doing both boat trips, unless the snorkeling trip folks offer a whale watching side trip?  Maybe give them a call and ask what you can expect?

Have a fun trip!

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2011)

*Staying with Dave's humor...*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We are beginning to think about what activities we want to do (and can afford) in Maui in December. We want to see whales, but we also want to do the snorkel boat to Molokai. Will we be able to see whales on that trip, and thus able to skip the whale watching trip. We will be there December 8-15. We definitely want to go back to Warren and Annabels and I might want to do a surging lesson.
> All advice greatly appreciated,
> Liz



Have heard of surfing lessons, what are surging lessons -- just kidding, Liz! 

Also, do you mean Molokini snorkel boat (not Molokai)?  If you are, Molokini has no ground to stand up on when you tire of snorkeling.  Deep water -- just in case you were not aware!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 10, 2011)

I have seen whales at a distance from shore, so I think that it is likely that you could see them from a snorkeling boat. Depends on how close you want to get. 

Ian and I took a whale watching tour where we saw whales constantly for over an hour. Three males were fighting with each other. It was really amazing. I don't think an experience like that would be replicated by a snorkeling boat, but you might see them close enough to see them fluke or fin flap. 

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2011)

> I might want to do a surging lesson.



Liz - Surfing is a extremely aerobic sport in which you must paddle furiously after the waves to catch them, and then get tossed off the board - sometimes violently.  Maybe you are in great shape, but I wouldn't even think about surfing, myself.

Just to clarify, Molokini is the remnants of a volcano cone off the coast of Maui.  You are not allowed to actually go onto Molokini itself - it's deep water snorkeling from the boat.  Inexperienced snorkelers/swimmers may find the water depth frightening.






Molokai is an island off the coast of Maui - it is best known for it's leper's colony.  It has little or no tourist infra-structure - by design.  There are no snorkeling trips to Molokai.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 10, 2011)

Surging like sewing?   (I think you might actually *mean* surging, if you're a quilter, as the Hawaiian quilts are BEAUTIFUL!).

Surfing, sure, give it a go!  Of all the islands, I think Maui is the easiest one for beginners as it is shallower water and thus more low, rolling waves.  A HECK of a lot easier than learning to surf on bigger waves!  If you just can't get the jump-up-from-your-knees-to-standing part coordinated on a surfboard, then switch to a SOP (stand-on paddleboard).  The SOP's are SO much more stable and easier to manage, AND they still give you that great surfing feeling!  (you'll see a lot of local "senior citizen Hawaiians" out on their SOP's).


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 10, 2011)

'Surging' as in sewing is actually Serging.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 11, 2011)

Didn't think about the paddleboard. Great idea. I took one surfing lesson on Hawaii a few years back & got up on my knees, but didn't try to stand up. No, I'm not in great shape, but the instructor helped a lot to get in position. I was in shallow water, small waves & really fun!
Liz


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually this company does go to Molokai, but only when the ocean is calm..we had friends do this trip last December and it goes to Lanai and if it is calm they do Molokai. The boat is a rigid hull inflatable with little shade....but suppose to be a great all day trip


http://www.mauioceanriders.com/home.html


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 11, 2011)

Forgot to say, they saw tons of whales


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2011)

Eagle7304 said:


> Actually this company does go to Molokai, but only when the ocean is calm..we had friends do this trip last December and it goes to Lanai and if it is calm they do Molokai. The boat is a rigid hull inflatable with little shade....but suppose to be a great all day trip
> 
> 
> http://www.mauioceanriders.com/home.html



We went to Molokai on the ferry during nice weather in July, and it was still a VERY rough trip coming back across the channel.  I can't imagine going over in a smaller boat.  Is this a snorkel trip or a sightseeing trip?


----------



## isisdave (Jul 12, 2011)

About 16 years ago, when the now-towering 19-yo DS was a toddler, we took a whale-watching trip from Ma'alea Bay where we were staying, and saw whales in December. I don't recall the exact date, but it was probably early in the month when the rates for all kinds of travel are always low.

I do recall that there were Molokini trips available from that harbor. It's about 40 minutes out to Molokini. There is at least one boat that leaves from the beach in South Maui, and claims it's only a 15-minute ride out from there.


----------



## scooter (Sep 7, 2011)

Eagle7304 said:


> Forgot to say, they saw tons of whales


We were there 2 years ago in March and it was whale soup in the harbor. We were lucky enough to recieve a 'maui mugging' by 5 humpbacks of assorted ages who came right to the ship and swam and sang along side the catamaran all the way from Molokini back to Lahaina. Then there is that big pod of spnner dolphins who make their  way every day from Lanai, to Molokini,  and then to Maui!

Going in June 2012!


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 8, 2011)

We've been to Maui in both April and November and saw whales from our boats both times.  I guess no one told the whales that they weren't supposed to be there.   So, yes, in December you'll undoubtedly see whales. 

My husband and teenagers took a surfing lesson at a place called "Goofy Foot Surfing School" in Lahaina. They loved it.  They all got up eventually.  

Also, highly recommend Ziplining.  Make reservations early.


----------



## wwomant (Sep 8, 2011)

We've done snorkeling cruises twice out of Maui, in November and January, both times with different companies. Both times the snorkeling boat took us out looking for whales too, although I don't think that was advertised as part of the trip.  The trip in January was to Molikini, and we saw a few whales, some only about 30 feet from the boat. The trip in mid November they were not able to find any whales, although we were told that there had recently been some whale sightings, and that the whales were starting to arrive.  We did find a pod of dolphins on that trip who swam right along with the boat.  They were actually a lot more fun to see for us than the whales were.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> We went to Molokai on the ferry during nice weather in July, and it was still a VERY rough trip coming back across the channel.  I can't imagine going over in a smaller boat.  Is this a snorkel trip or a sightseeing trip?



There's a reason why some locals the channel between Molokai and Maui is sometimes called "Pakalolo Passage".

******

One time we were making the passage during the calm of an early August sunrise (summertime and in the morning before the afternoon breezes pick up).  We were sitting inside the boat, at the tables with benches midships.  I was sitting next to the aisle.  I leaned over to get my camera out of my backpack.

Just then the boat lurched in a wave, and I was flung headfirst about three feet into the air and about 15 feet laterally.  I landed on my side, half on the floor and half on the bench across the ship from where I had been sitting, with my head on the bench and my feet in the aisle between the two tables.  As I was flying my head whizzed past a large steel pole - I missed the pole by no more than six inches.  Had my head hit the pole I would have taken a major injury.


----------

